# Ice cream for rats: what do you think?



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

They sell these little cups of "ice cream" for dogs that have peanut butter and cheese in them. My old dog Ginger used to love them. Now I don't have a dog, I have ratties. I really like the idea of frozen treats made just for pets. I was thinking about maybe freezing some lite yogurt or some nonfat cream cheese for my ratties and giving it to them, since regular ice cream has way too much sugar in it. What do you think? Good idea, bad idea? Do rats even like frozen stuff? 
Do you think rats get "brain freeze" like us when they eat cold food?


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds like a good idea to me. When it's hot, I mix a little bit of sugar free fruit juice with water and add a little piece of fruit and freeze it in an ice cube tray. My rats love it.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They don't get brain freeze no  And the best thing to do would be to freeze drops of sugar free organic low fat soy yogurt. Or blend up fruits into a smoothie and freeze in an ice cube tray.

You can also freeze their veggies in the warmer weather ;]


----------



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool! I'm going to freeze something for them today. It's been kind of muggy out lately.


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw someoneon here recently sa the give their rats frozen bleberries! how easy is that!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep they love frozen berries.... but it can get quite messy and only give a tiny bit at a time!


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

my rats - and myself - love frozen banana slizes .. i also tried frozen grapes and apple slices .. they even play and try to hoard ice cubes 

They just love cooler things when it is pretty hot outside ..


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

I stuff watermelon and honeydew chunks into ice cube trays and give them those. They love them! I've done blueberries and the yogurt thing too - also a success.


----------



## MegThomp (Jun 14, 2010)

Pretty much any kind of frozen fruit is fine. C: I can't say that ice cream would be too good, because of how much sugar is in it. I would say that yogurt would be healthier. It shouldn't be a problem if it's just a little bit, though.


----------



## Ca66age_patch_rats (Jun 11, 2021)

I made my rats a frozen treat by simply mashing up some blueberries with a bit of water then putting it through a mesh food skimmer to separate the mashed blueberry liquid from the skins. Diluting the resulting fruit juice with water because fruit has suger and too much isn't that great for them. Freeze overnight and it's ready to serve. My rats loved it and it's a wonderful healthy cold snack for them. Especially where I live as it commonly gets to 100° in the summer.


----------

